# trip odometer repair question



## cordell (May 3, 2006)

Anyone know how to repair a bad trip odometer? Mine went out about a year ago. 93 HB SE-V6


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sure that there are places that can repair it, but I'm also sure it would be expensive. If it's important to you , go to a junk yard and get a replacement cluster or speedo if they'll sell you just the speedo.


----------



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

You know, it's strange, on my 94 HB the trip odometer is also a little sketchy. The whole thing hasn't gone out yet but every now and then (when the trip odometer gets stuck) my speedometer also stops working. But as soon as the trip odometer starts working again, so does my speedometer. It's something I've put off for a while because I can usually, though temporarily, fix the problem by pressing the button that resets the trip odometer. I'll try to look into the problem. Bad wire or something? Who knows.


----------



## cordell (May 3, 2006)

Mine sounded like a gear that was wearing out when it started going bad.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you fix it ??


----------



## cordell (May 3, 2006)

No, I didn't. I'm hoping someone will chime in on how to go about doing it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

dude,

oldie told u the dealeo...

why u playin??


----------



## cordell (May 3, 2006)

Playin? I appreciate his input I'll do that if I don't get any other suggestions. I was hoping for a more specific answer, like how to go about cracking that bad boy open and what to look for without messing something up. If I don't get any other responses, I'll do it and post the results.. just for you.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the steering column shroud is removed first. it screws are underneath.

then using a small (short screw driver) remove the screw from under the cluster visor.

then the facia screws get removed.

you can leave the cluster in place or take it out but the clear cover can easily be removed either way it just snaps in place..

then the cluster has 4 bolts the be removed ..they are in plain veiw..

the cluster will then pull out about 6 inches or so.

remove the wire harness plug ins to completely remove cluster..

swap out with the new one..

and reverse the process to reinstall...


----------

